# May Photography Competition: Play



## big eejit (May 4, 2009)

This month's theme is 'play'. 


* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of May, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them


Voting:

* Starts on 1st June 2009 and ends on the 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Hopefully in time for the Bank Holiday. Play away!

Thanks to hiccup for setting up the thumbs.


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2009)

Nice theme. Will hopefully get some interesting interpretations.


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2009)

Cheers hiccup. I think there are loads of possible interpretations so hopefully will be a good month.


----------



## alef (May 4, 2009)

Good choice of theme. 

My first entry:
Friendly greetings on a bus


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 4, 2009)

#1 - Layup

Taken last month, but what the heck.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 4, 2009)

hmmm I have an idea for a picture. Might not be SFW though


----------



## clicker (May 4, 2009)

Ok dumb question number two....in idiot speak how do you make the blue clicky say what you want it to say....and not just the url? It took me weeks to work how how to get it to even show an url....


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 4, 2009)

clicker said:


> Ok dumb question number two....in idiot speak how do you make the blue clicky say what you want it to say....and not just the url? It took me weeks to work how how to get it to even show an url....



Type the words, *then* hit the weblink button and paste the url into the boxy thingy that pops up.

Oh, yeah - as EddyBlack says, highlight the words of course...


----------



## EddyBlack (May 4, 2009)

When you post a reply, highlight the text you want as a link then choose the 'hyperlink' and post the adress.


----------



## clicker (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for that.....I may be a while.


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2009)

1 - Concentration

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2827606822_ae8d552292_b.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2009)

2 - Hey Joe

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3587/3483129161_323435cebb_b.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2009)

3 - Taking the shot

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3411176795_4e81513cf6_b.jpg


----------



## fubert (May 5, 2009)

1 - Serious Business

http://www.flickr.com/photos/34719070@N05/3469718714/sizes/l/

2 - Exhausted

http://www.flickr.com/photos/34719070@N05/3504546603/sizes/l/


----------



## mauvais (May 5, 2009)

My first entry in ages: Back To The Future


----------



## tom_craggs (May 5, 2009)

Toy


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 6, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Toy



I have given feedback. I hope you find it constructive.


----------



## alef (May 6, 2009)

Second entry:
Battersea bowls


----------



## boskysquelch (May 6, 2009)

u editted


----------



## alef (May 6, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> u editted



Decided to tweak the sky, can't resist a bit of photoshop dabbling on a lazy wed afternoon...


----------



## Grobelaar (May 6, 2009)

Oh yeah did no one say? 

It's half points for any photos with your own kids in, 75% if they're your friend's or family member's kids. 

In fact only people who can prove they were paid cold hard cash for a professional commission can have full points...


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> Oh yeah did no one say?
> 
> It's half points for any photos with your own kids in, 75% if they're your friend's or family member's kids.



I approve of this new rule.

It should apply every month.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 6, 2009)

1. Records


----------



## alef (May 6, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> Oh yeah did no one say?
> 
> It's half points for any photos with your own kids in, 75% if they're your friend's or family member's kids.
> 
> In fact only people who can prove they were paid cold hard cash for a professional commission can have full points...



Hey, we're sleep deprived and have only a fraction of our social life left! The least you can spare us is a bit of pride in our sprog pics


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2009)

big kids


----------



## clicker (May 6, 2009)

Bubbles....


----------



## Pavlik (May 7, 2009)

One from me 
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4324/80339755.jpg


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2009)

Entry 1: Rugby


----------



## dlx1 (May 8, 2009)

_seen a winner already_ 

good theamlay


----------



## Edie (May 12, 2009)

First ever attempt!

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/ss198/claire_anonymous/DSC_0608.jpg


----------



## Edie (May 12, 2009)

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/ss198/claire_anonymous/DSC_0631.jpg

BTW I don't know how to do all that photoshop business. It was as much as I could do to get the fucking pics off the camera, onto a website and post the link here, believe


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 12, 2009)

claire said:


> BTW I don't know how to do all that photoshop business. It was as much as I could do to get the fucking pics off the camera, onto a website and post the link here, believe





Lovely pics as well.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 12, 2009)

claire said:


> First ever attempt!
> 
> http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/ss198/claire_anonymous/DSC_0608.jpg



I really like this


----------



## Edie (May 12, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Lovely pics as well.


Thank you. I have one more. I think you're allowed to submit three, yeah?

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/ss198/claire_anonymous/DSC_0596.jpg


----------



## ill-informed (May 12, 2009)

ball


----------



## Edie (May 12, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> ball


That's wicked


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 12, 2009)

claire said:


> Thank you. I have one more. I think you're allowed to submit three, yeah?
> 
> But which of these, help me quick, then I'll delete the other and still be in the rules before everyone gets up tomorrow
> 
> ...



First one - where he's fiddling with the, err, thingy... 

Or leave it till later in the month. That's my plan.


----------



## big eejit (May 14, 2009)

Thumbs updated. 

Claire - which 3 do you want to enter?


----------



## Edie (May 14, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Thumbs updated.
> 
> Claire - which 3 do you want to enter?


Hey sorry about that, edited my post so there's only three on the thread now. Nice one.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2009)

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/512/grimboat.jpg


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2009)

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/595/playtime2.jpg


----------



## boskysquelch (May 18, 2009)

shit_at_frisbee


----------



## Padcore (May 18, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> shit_at_frisbee



You win.   That title made me laugh, then I saw that one pissed off seagull.

haha.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 19, 2009)

*Concentration*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/36658484@N06/3545599128/

Oops, I've realised there's already a photo called 'Concentration'.
I've changed the title of mine to 'Building'


----------



## big eejit (May 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/512/grimboat.jpg



Orang Utan - you need to put the links in this thread if you want to enter, not the actual pics.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Orang Utan - you need to put the links in this thread if you want to enter, not the actual pics.



OK. why's that? i don't want all and sundry looking at my flickr account


----------



## boskysquelch (May 19, 2009)

you jus do you want to, you will anyway. you have already. carry on.

people don't have to answer your questions. and if they did they would be wasting their time.

prove me wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2009)

why are you always so hostile? be nice


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> OK. why's that? i don't want all and sundry looking at my flickr account



I think it's mainly to stop the page getting clogged up with loads of images because then it becomes really slow to load.

For the photo you posted above you can just put the direct link instead of the image itself:

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/512/grimboat.jpg


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 19, 2009)

#2 - Winning (which is important when you're 4 and playing top trumps)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I think it's mainly to stop the page getting clogged up with loads of images because then it becomes really slow to load.
> 
> For the photo you posted above you can just put the direct link instead of the image itself:
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/512/grimboat.jpg



ah, ok, seems reasonable:
playtime's over: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/512/grimboat.jpg
boat happy: http://img195.imageshack.us/my.php?image=playtime2.jpg


----------



## clicker (May 19, 2009)

Snow angel....


----------



## big eejit (May 19, 2009)

Thumbs updated again


----------



## boskysquelch (May 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> why are you always so hostile? be nice



.... meant to come back & say RightClick>or Cmd(is it... I don't have a Mac keyboard) + Click>Info>look for the "static" URL ... but I was in the shower, knock at the door, went the harbour for a shandy...lost my train of thought...that kind of thing.

I jus saw a cockchaffer!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 20, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> #2 - Winning (which is important when you're 4 and playing top trumps)



Ace pic


----------



## big eejit (May 29, 2009)

Thought I should do some new ones seeing as it was my theme:

Flying

A doll's house


----------



## mauvais (May 29, 2009)

2. Lulworth


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 29, 2009)

wherever i lay my hat


----------



## ricbake (May 30, 2009)

Boys n balls


----------



## big eejit (May 30, 2009)

Thumbs updated


----------



## army_of_one (May 30, 2009)

All In

Converted with threshold tool

One More Time, Pleaaasse!!!

Brightness and colors adjusted. Cropped.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2009)

1. Train Driver
2. Burger & Fries


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 31, 2009)

#3 Spot the ball


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2009)

pick up kid (old but i like it)


----------



## big eejit (May 31, 2009)

Jenga


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2009)

2 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/2286950370/
3 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/3582609681/sizes/o/


----------



## cybertect (May 31, 2009)

1. A really big train set (North Yorkshire Moors Railway)

2. Rock 'n' Roll kid

3. I like driving in my car

e2a: All converted from RAW in Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 1, 2009)

cybertect said:


> 1. A really big train set (North Yorkshire Moors Railway)
> 
> 2. Rock 'n' Roll kid
> 
> ...



Nine minutes to go, good effort


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 1, 2009)

1.  Lulworth by Mauvais [beachgirl.jpg]
2.  Toy by Tom Craggs
3.  One More Time, Pleaaasse by Army Of One


----------



## mauvais (Jun 1, 2009)

1. Battersea Bowls - alef
2. I Like Driving In My Car - cybertect
3. Snow Angel - clicker


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 1, 2009)

I think my third entry isn't in the thumbs. Not that I think it matters.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I think my third entry isn't in the thumbs. Not that I think it matters.



Oops! Sorry I've added it. I think it's your best one!


----------



## alef (Jun 1, 2009)

*1. Big Eejit - flying
2. claire - entry1
3. stowpirate - Taking the shot*

also liked tom_craggs - toy


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 1, 2009)

1. pavlik - one from me
2. fubert - Serious Business
3. alef - friendly greetings on a bus


----------



## ill-informed (Jun 1, 2009)

1. clicker - Bubbles....
2. Mauvais - lulworth
3. clicker - snow angel

also liked bowls, rugby and pavliks one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2009)

Some excellent pics as ever, here is my selection

1. Fubert - serious business
2. tom_craggs - toy
3. alef - Battersea Bowls

also really liked BlueSquareThing's 'winning'


----------



## clicker (Jun 1, 2009)

1. Pavlik - one from me.
2. Claire -  entry 2.
3. Tom Craggs - Toy.


----------



## fubert (Jun 1, 2009)

1. BlueSquareThing : winning
2. TomCraggs : toy
3. RefusedAsFuck : butt


----------



## teuchter (Jun 1, 2009)

The winner is an easy choice for me this month:

1. Alef - Battersea Bowls. Simple but not boring (always the sign of a good photo), and perfectly composed. 
2. Mauvais - Lulworth. Photos of kids are 95% deadly dull for anyone that doesn't know them but this is really good because of the frozen motion, the composition and the colours.
3. Boskysquelch - shit at frisbee. Just cos it's amusing.


----------



## blueplume (Jun 1, 2009)

1 one fro me - pavlik
2 lulworth - mauvais
3 bubbles - clicker


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 2, 2009)

Mauvais - lulworth
alef - Battersea bowls
boskysquelch - shit at frisbee


----------



## EddyBlack (Jun 2, 2009)

alef - Battersea bowls 

Mauvais - lulworth 

alef - friendly greetings on a bus


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 2, 2009)

1. Mauvais - lulworth 
2. Refused as fuck - records 
3. boskysquelch - shit at frisbee


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 2, 2009)

1.alef - friendly greetings on a bus
2.Big Eejit - flying 
3.SpookyFrank - Rugby


----------



## big eejit (Jun 2, 2009)

1. Mauvais - lulworth 
2. pavlik - one from me
3. ill-informed - ball


----------



## hiccup (Jun 2, 2009)

1. Mauvais - lulworth
2. stowpirate - concentration
3. claire - entry 1


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2009)

1. Stowpirate - Hey Joe
2. Fubert - Serious Business
3. Clicker - Bubbles


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2009)

1. Mauvais - lulworth
2. alef - friendly greetings on a bus
3. boskysquelch - shit at frisbee

I also liked claire's entry 2 lots, and Paulie's pick up kid


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2009)

1 - alef - Battersea bowls
2 - BlueSquareThing - winning
3 - SpookyFrank - Rugby


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 3, 2009)

1 - alef - Battersea Bowls
2 - refused as fuck - entry 3
3 - mauvais - lulworth

Lots of lovely stuff though. Hard choices.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2009)

1 - claire - entry one

2 - bosky - shit at frisbee

3 - ill-informed - ball


----------



## EddyBlack (Jun 4, 2009)

27 - lulworth

18 - Battersea Bowls

Congratulations Mauvais!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 4, 2009)

Bugger!  I forgot to vote on this. 

I liked the two kiddies touching fingers bestest. and mauvais 2nd. 

congratulations, mauvais.  Even if you beat my fave.


----------



## cesare (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations mauvais!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2009)

It's a great photo, congrats 

PS: is the thumbnails page really slow for everyone else? I might have to upgrade my hosting soon (starting to run out of space!) so if more speed is needed I'll get that too.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh no! I won! 

Thanks everyone.

I'm not sure what will make a good next theme. I want something open to anyone, so I wondered about '*Postcards*', but it might be inherently weak. I'll have a think, but comments welcome.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2009)

Well done Mauvais.

And crispy, I haven't particularly found the thumbnails page to be slow.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## alef (Jun 4, 2009)

mauvais,congrats! lovely photo.

my first thought on 'postcard' is meh. could be lots of touristy shots of landmarks or beaches. fancy having a go at listing as many potentially interesting themes as a i can...


----------



## alef (Jun 4, 2009)

red, green, white, black, soft, hard, pride, regret, clouds, food, glass, album cover, machine, candid, fun, square, fruit, limbs, skin, fingers, light, stationery, kitchen item(s), toys, addiction, friendship, crowds, sky, urban landscape, two, hedonism, jump, sleep, mystery, boredom, sharp.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely shot mauvais. WEll done!


----------



## fubert (Jun 4, 2009)

congratulations mavis..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2009)

yep, dead cool photo


----------



## hiccup (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice one mavis 8)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 4, 2009)

alef said:


> red, green, white, black, soft, hard, pride, regret, clouds, food, glass, album cover, machine, candid, fun, square, fruit, limbs, skin, fingers, light, stationery, kitchen item(s), toys, addiction, friendship, crowds, sky, urban landscape, two, hedonism, jump, sleep, mystery, boredom, sharp.



sunsets & sunrises.


----------



## clicker (Jun 4, 2009)

Well done Mauvais! 

And many thanks to the benevolent souls who gave me my first ever votes.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 7, 2009)

forgot to vote. oops 
well done mavis 

oh yeah, and thanks for the votes


----------

